# How do you like your eggs?



## Marie5656 (Aug 27, 2021)

My favorite way to cook and eat eggs is hard boiled.  I love having a few on hand in the fridge, then just grab and eat them.  I always put a lot of them in my potato or mac salads. 
And the good old egg salad sandwich.  BTW....is it just me, or does no one make egg and olive sandwiches any more?   Or was that a 60s-70s thing?      *DARN..thought I was putting this in the food forum. LOL. Oh well..does it matter?*


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 27, 2021)

I haven't made egg salad in ages.  I should; I use to eat it with saltine crackers.  Never did put olives in the egg salad. My favorite way to cook and eat eggs is scrambled (well done).  lol   I don't like the egg whites to be all squiggly or runny.  Don't you love my grammar (squiggly)?


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 27, 2021)

"There's no such thing as a bad egg."
-Spencer Tracy "Boys Town"


Marie5656 said:


> My favorite way to cook and eat eggs is hard boiled.  I love having a few on hand in the fridge, then just grab and eat them.  I always put a lot of them in my potato or mac salads.
> And the good old egg salad sandwich.  BTW....is it just me, or does no one make egg and olive sandwiches any more?   Or was that a 60s-70s thing?      *DARN..thought I was putting this in the food forum. LOL. Oh well..does it matter?*
> 
> View attachment 180731


I agree with on both ways


----------



## Nathan (Aug 27, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> How do you like your eggs?



Any way but raw.   Mostly hard boiled, to avoid work and frying mess.  I use an egg slicer and put on toast.   

Wife makes up her egg salad, with tons of mayonnaise.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 27, 2021)

My favorite would be sunny side up basted with sizzling bacon fat.

I stopped making egg salad or egg and olive salad after I bought one of these inexpensive egg slicers. One sliced egg is just right for a quick sandwich.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 27, 2021)

Any way but must be cooked through


----------



## Pinky (Aug 27, 2021)

We had egg salad sandwiches for lunch today, with chopped dill pickles mixed in (and mayo, of course). I'd have it with olives, but hubby doesn't like them. 

I like lightly scrambled eggs. Hubby likes them cooked well. Omelettes with mushrooms & peppers is always good. Sometimes I add a bit of grated cheese to them.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 27, 2021)

I eat eggs most days...I hate the white of a boiled egg, too rubbery  ( and poached) I only eat the soft boiled yolk with toasted soldiers  ... but I'll eat the white in scrambled or Omelette or whatever, in fact I have eggs ..or AN egg most days


----------



## Tish (Aug 27, 2021)

I like mine sunny side up.


----------



## Jules (Aug 27, 2021)

However it’s served, it had better not wiggle.  No bright orange yolks either.  

I might buy one of those egg slicers if they sell them at the dollar store.


----------



## Llynn (Aug 27, 2021)

I am a fan of Poached eggs on toast.


----------



## Fyrefox (Aug 28, 2021)

I like my eggs scrambled, and burnt...

...and doesn’t _Eggs Benedict _sound like a private investigator, or an old school gangster?  Doesn’t _The Scrambler _sound like a 1960’s _Batman _villain?  Remember Vincent Price as _Egghead?  _And I think that _Humpty Dumpty _was murdered, don’t you?!


----------



## Tommy (Aug 28, 2021)

Favorite is poached served on whole grain toast.

For egg salad, we cut the mayonnaise 50/50 with plain, fat-free, skyr yogurt to improve the fat to calorie ratio.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 28, 2021)

I like my eggs scrambled hard. I add I Can't Believe It's Not Butter spray and lemon pepper seasoning to mine. I used to love when my son made deviled eggs though. They were *so* *good*!  IMO potato or macaroni salad without eggs just doesn't taste good. If I see either in a deli and they look too white, I know not to buy them. Acme supermarket used to sell very good potato and egg salad.
@Fyrefox I think Humpty Dumpty was just a clumsy a*s.


----------



## horseless carriage (Aug 28, 2021)

Years ago, we were at a weekend vintage festival, there was a big crowd of us all seemingly talking at once but it was most convivial. The DJ put on a popular record from yesteryear. It was Dean Martin and when he sang the song title in the opening line.
"How do like your eggs in the morning?" My wife said, over the din of the hub-bub of chatter, "unfertilised." It caused such a roar of laughter that strangers came over just to find out what the joke was.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Aug 28, 2021)

over-easy - the white set, but the yolk somewhat runny...


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Aug 28, 2021)

I have this microwave egg thing. You crack two eggs, put them in this thing. and nuke 'em  for 90 seconds Then you have to douse them with lots of ketchup, and plenty of pepper, with 2 toasts, sausages & black coffee-ahhh, that's a good breakfast.


----------



## Oldntired (Aug 28, 2021)

I love all eggs except hard boiled.

Love egg and olive…need to make some. Just bought a carton of eggs and always have olives in the fridge or pantry. I could eat an entire jar of green olives all by themselves. Yummy!


----------



## oldpanightowl (Aug 28, 2021)

Depends on my mood.


----------



## Shero (Aug 28, 2021)

I love eggs, poached, fried, scrambled, baked but right now I am eating French toast with maple syrup and lots of strawberries!


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 5, 2021)

Speaking of eggs............


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 6, 2021)

Poached on wholemeal toast.


----------



## Alizerine (Sep 23, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> My favorite would be sunny side up basted with sizzling bacon fat.
> 
> I stopped making egg salad or egg and olive salad after I bought one of these inexpensive egg slicers. One sliced egg is just right for a quick sandwich.
> View attachment 180738


I forgot about the egg slicer. Think I will pick one up. A restaurant I once knew would slice an egg. fan it out, drizzle it with Russian dressing and call it Eggs a la Russe


----------



## WheatenLover (Sep 23, 2021)

I like them over light, soft-boiled, scrambled, and poached. They are one my very favorite foods. I buy  Eggland's Best because I called the company to verify that they inoculate their hens with a salmonella vaccine three times before they sell the eggs. I can't find pasteurized eggs here, or I'd buy those instead.

It's fun to eat soft-boiled eggs. I don't peel them, I karate chop them with a knife, and spoon the insides out of the shell halves. For some reason this is a lot of fun for me. I thought it up about 5 years ago when I was at my mother's house. She thought it was proof positive that I am a nut, and never would adopt the practice.


----------



## Gaer (Sep 23, 2021)

scrambled with cheese


----------



## Alizerine (Sep 23, 2021)

Oldntired said:


> I love all eggs except hard boiled.
> 
> Love egg and olive…need to make some. Just bought a carton of eggs and always have olives in the fridge or pantry. I could eat an entire jar of green olives all by themselves. Yummy!


Cream cheese and olives make a nice spread. And you can use the broken ones.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 23, 2021)

My favorite is in an omelet with lots of gooey cheese!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 23, 2021)

Not runny!


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 9, 2021)

Saw this on Cooks Country: Eggs fried easy - to - hard
Pour some veg oil (depending on hoe many eggs you are cooking) in the skillet
Preheat the skillet for 5 min to even the surface area medium/low.
Crack the eggs in bowls
Add your seasoning to the eggs
Add butter to the skillet enough to flavor
Add the eggs and cover for one minute using a clear glass lid so you can see
Move off the heat and let sit until you are happy how cooked the yokes are (15-60 seconds.)


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 9, 2021)

For omelets try cooking on a tortilla warmer. It is *flat* so you won't have to keep moving the egg away from the edge.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 9, 2021)

Aside from Eggs Benedict, I like mine "once over, easy" with a runny yolk - on top of toast.


----------



## Macfan (Oct 9, 2021)

Fried over easy or medium, so the white is cooked and the yoke is runny. Love me some boiled eggs as well, by themselves or in a salad. A lot to be said for egg salad sammiches too, with or without tuna . Don...


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 9, 2021)

Scrambled and 'well done'.  Don't like wiggly eggs.


----------



## tortiecat (Oct 9, 2021)

Scrambled, fried, boiled, any which way, just don't
have them often enough.


----------



## jerry old (Oct 9, 2021)

It's hard to make a bad egg.
(A bad egg only applies to humans,)


----------



## Bretrick (Oct 28, 2021)

I like to make what I call "Shimmering Scrambled Eggs"
Melt a small amount of butter in a frypan over low heat. Whisk three eggs and a splash of full cream milk.
Lightly cook the egg mixture, continually moving the mixture around. When 80% cooked, remove from heat and cover with saucepan lid.
Butter two slices toast, spread with thin smear of Vegemite.
Remove lid, mix eggs slightly. Add to top of toast. Add finely grated Vintage cheese, generous sprinkling of cracked black pepper.
Tomato slices on side to finish.
Glass of fresh orange juice.


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 28, 2021)

How do you like your eggs in the morning
I like mine with a kiss
Boiled or fried I'm satisfied as long as I get my kiss


----------



## jerry old (Oct 28, 2021)

Have we established the eggs are to come from a chicken-not snake eggs, cow eggs or hog eggs.
Chicken eggs are the best...you can cook them just about anyway or anywhere, except an oven


----------



## TooMuchMuktuk (Oct 28, 2021)

All in one basket.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 28, 2021)

Cooked


----------

